# Journalist fired for saying "not bad"?!!?!?!



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2018)

https://nationalpost.com/news/world...e-woman-who-complained-had-called-trudeau-hot

So yea, the man said "not bad" about Meghan Markle
He's fired
The woman says "hot" about Justin Trudeau
everything is fine?

I'm sorry, but that totally is sexism toward men
what? a man can't say a woman is beautiful?
WTF!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2018)

This is why women claiming they were assaulted are not taken seriously.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 2, 2018)

He has a penis, therefore, he has no rights.


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 2, 2018)

Obvious rape. Good thing he was fired.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 2, 2018)

No, seriously this is pretty messed up. This is what happens when you covert the language so that everything can be rape, sexist, sexual harassment etc. We live in rape hysteria age.


----------



## Plstic (Nov 2, 2018)

and a constructive criticism is a micro aggression


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 3, 2018)

Sigh...this sort of thing had to happen sooner or later. 

Wait: lemme rephrase that: it had to happen at one point in such an obvious way that it couldn't be denied any more: this whole #metoo thing is being used for things that never were the intentions of (real) feminists. 


I admit I'm not familiar with hire-and firing laws, but it strikes to me as rather odd that a 72 year old person  is still working as a reporter. As such, it wouldn't surprise me that management wanted to replace him for some time, but didn't want to because there'd be consequences (paying for retirement? being sued for discrimination of elder people?). As such, they were more than happy with this incident. A normal manager would've responded with something like "okay...so he made a compliment on someone's looks. Again: WHAT is the problem here, really?". Instead, they abused #metoo* as an scape goat to waive any sort of employer responsibilities.



*okay, I admit: I've got my own opinion on the intentions of a lot of #metoo alleged victims. But this is a bad thing even seen from their perspective.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 3, 2018)

people can fire people for whatever reason they feel like.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 3, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> people can fire people for whatever reason they feel like.


Just about, but if this can be legally classified as discrimination it would be considered Wrongful Termination. Still pretty shitty and ridiculous no matter how you look at it though.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 3, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Just about, but if this can be legally classified as discrimination it would be considered Wrongful Termination. Still pretty shitty and ridiculous no matter how you look at it though.


unless there is maybe more to this story than the ridiculous part it feels like its being reduced to.

if he had any chance to go against this in a lawsuitish way, he'd already have hired someone


----------



## XDel (Nov 3, 2018)

Which is why it sucks that we did not make a compromise during the boom of the 20th century where in we could continue to live off the land as sovereign individuals, and make use of innovations in technology, especially of the old Tesla variety, where in corporations did not have such a large play in people's lives, and more than that, out livelihood did not depend so much upon them. Granted, we could always save up money and attempt to buy land (if we ever make enough) and do something like this, but our schools don't educate us towards self determination through independence anymore, it does not teach us how to survive without computers, and so we are always at some soul less jack ass' mercy most the time, unless you're gifted with the imagination to find a way out and make it on your own.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 3, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> people can fire people for whatever reason they feel like.


I dare you to try and find any company that dares to fire someone for "being a woman". Or worse: "for being a n****". These aren't valid reasons, and very rightfully so. The unfortunate thing is that people can still be fired for these reasons, though the reason is often not brought forth. It's rather striking that PBS just did that.


Clydefrosch said:


> unless there is maybe more to this story than the ridiculous part it feels like its being reduced to.
> 
> if he had any chance to go against this in a lawsuitish way, he'd already have hired someone


...you haven't read the article, have you?  That link is two days old, and it specifically mentions him suing PBS for this.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 3, 2018)

Funny that this thread would pop up shortly after Facebook deleted my comment saying that not all men are rapists. Even after havinghaving it reviewed, it stayed deleted. The actual quote was "We all know 100% of men are rapists"
Granted it was sarcastic and maybe a little rude, but I don't see how it violates any sort of community standards. Since I said it sarcastically, Facebook's official stance is that 100% of men are in fact rapists. 

I keep seeing these so-called feminists saying that there's a rape culture, but what we really have is a victim culture. Everyone wants to play the victim and nobody wants to take responsibility for their own setbacks in life, so it has to be somebody else's fault. 

And another thing, do women ever complain when attractive men look at them or comment on their appearance? When average or below men do it, it's rape or something similar to it, which belittles actual sexual abuse victims if I'm being perfectly honest. Maybe I should play the victim card, being an average looking, skinny, nerdy, white male lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2018)

One more reason not to become a journalist, someone is bound to get asshurt and then call "sexual harassment" over something as trivial as "not bad". Seriously? How low can you get? What a bunch of oversensitive pantywaists.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 3, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> I keep seeing these so-called feminists saying that there's a rape culture, but what we really have is a victim culture. Everyone wants to play the victim and nobody wants to take responsibility for their own setbacks in life, so it has to be somebody else's fault.


I don't really want to like this post, but it's a sad truth. There are certainly genuine assaults and victims out there, but the latter get thrown in by sol-called victims of "not having all their wants met".

(no idea what your facebook-part of the post is about, though...perhaps something for another thread or a blog?  ).


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 3, 2018)

Like I've been saying for a few years now. If you are a man then you have no rights. Just ghost in plain sight.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 3, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> I don't really want to like this post, but it's a sad truth. There are certainly genuine assaults and victims out there, but the latter get thrown in by sol-called victims of "not having all their wants met".
> 
> (no idea what your facebook-part of the post is about, though...perhaps something for another thread or a blog?  ).


Just the subject matter of the storymade me think of it. And it happened to occur the same day this thread went up. Plus it's just an example of what happens when someone speaks out against the victim culture we are gravitating towards as a society.


----------



## Viri (Nov 3, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> This is why women claiming they were assaulted are not taken seriously.


Stop raping me, you bigot.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 3, 2018)

I've seen stories like these countless times, and I'm feeling tired of replying to them.


----------



## Viri (Nov 3, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> unless there is maybe more to this story than the ridiculous part it feels like its being reduced to.
> 
> if he had any chance to go against this in a lawsuitish way, he'd already have hired someone


Wanna know how I can tell you didn't even open the link to read the article?


> PBS ‘undertook no investigation and imposed no discipline on the female employee.’ That, Heckman says in his lawsuit, is a double standard


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 3, 2018)

Dear Donald, what are you going to do about this? #PoliceTheWorld


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Nov 3, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> people can fire people for whatever reason they feel like.


Depends on where it happens. Where I live, though, this statement is pretty much true.


----------



## mattytrog (Nov 3, 2018)

All I can say about this is...

Congratulations leftie Social Justice Warriors. You have nearly fucked up society.

It`s because of these doogooders that people cannot say anything nowadays.

I despair for my grandchildren. The world they are inheriting...


----------



## Viri (Nov 3, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Dear Donald, what are you going to do about this? #PoliceTheWorld


If you mean Trump, Trump cannot police the The Islamic State of Great Britain.



Spoiler



YET!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2018)

For those saying "You can be fired for any reason" it's fake
For exemple, if your new boss doesn't like you, he cannot fire you for that
HOWEVER, he can stalk you for days and when you do ONE thing wrong
then yea, he'll fire you and say that's the reason...
Sadly, it often happens
However, here in Quebec, I think you can sue the boss for such things


----------



## mattytrog (Nov 3, 2018)

Viri said:


> The Islamic State of Great Britain Londonistan.



Where I am, we haven`t been infested yet. With any luck, this country will start fighting back. Sooner or later.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 3, 2018)

Viri said:


> If you mean Trump, Trump cannot police the The Islamic State of Great Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, I meant the bogus potus.


----------



## Viri (Nov 3, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Indeed, I meant the bogus potus.


He is your President, and he will be for the next 2 to 6 years.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Nov 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> For those saying "You can be fired for any reason" it's fake
> For exemple, if your new boss doesn't like you, he cannot fire you for that
> HOWEVER, he can stalk you for days and when you do ONE thing wrong
> then yea, he'll fire you and say that's the reason...
> ...



There are some exceptions, but here in Florida, there aren't many. It's honestly kind of scary the amount of power employers have here. If they find out they don't like something about you (that wouldn't be covered by anti-discrimination laws, of course), poof... job gone. https://www.ballmanfirm.com/wrongful-termination-under-florida-law.html


----------



## mattytrog (Nov 3, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Indeed, I meant the bogus potus.


He is your president.

Suck it up sweetiepie.

It`s better for you than Soros/Killary/Sanders. Remember I said that.


----------

